# Chocolate Is Linked To Leaner People!



## phughes (Mar 26, 2012)

This is amusing to me, since I love chocolate, and am thin. Apparently, a study found that people who are not diabetic but who eat chocolate regularly are leaner than other people! http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/243387.php
It's a very small study, and I wouldn't be surprised if the results didn't hold up all that well under scrutiny. It's funny how everything in moderation seems to be just fine for you!


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 26, 2012)

That's very interesting, I wouldn't put myself at overly large, but I have some stomach that I could lose. But I used to eat lots of chocolate, not quite in moderation, so it's not surprising


----------



## AlbertC (Mar 30, 2012)

This study has really been making the rounds online and in the papers. The research methadology is a bit suspect, if you ask me. Very small group, very short amount of time. It's always wise to be sceptical of these studies that were clearly designed to make a splash in the media. 

Nonetheless, chocolate certainly DOES have some positive health beneftits, especially "dark" chocolates. More study is needed on this.


----------

